# Looking for Gixer a new home *Adopted*



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Im looking to rehome Gixer... its goin to be very hard to do because im very picky on who he would go to.. hes gentle with kids and even seems to like cats..lol. ive worked with him some on wp.. i took him in as pretty much as rescue about a year ago.. i got his paperwork with him luckily.. he is adba registered. if anyone knows anybody or themselves might be interested in giving this boy a good home let me know


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Awww he i so handsome , good luck onthehome search Im sure he will make someone really happy.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's so pretty.I hope you can find him a good home.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Awww he i so handsome , good luck onthehome search Im sure he will make someone really happy.


thanks 


dixieland said:


> He's so pretty.I hope you can find him a good home.


me too.. hes a great dog and i know hell make someone a great pet


----------



## isaac_feedmycanine (Oct 24, 2011)

Good looking dog. I would be interested in him if I lived in that part of the country. I'm in Texas. Do you know anybody in the DFW area that I could talk to about adopting a pit bull?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

isaac_feedmycanine said:


> Good looking dog. I would be interested in him if I lived in that part of the country. I'm in Texas. Do you know anybody in the DFW area that I could talk to about adopting a pit bull?


nope.. sorry.. there are a few people on here from tx.. mayb they would know


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

here is one of the newest pics of Gixer i took a few weeks ago... kinda changing my mind about rehoming him... im starting to get attached...lol


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

good lookin dog there how old is he


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Good looking bulldog!!! hope you find a great home for the Gixer.

ps love the name...very original


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Pft I can't afford to take him but can I come over and cuddle him? I loooovvveee white pibbles! He has the best cuzzle face too!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> here is one of the newest pics of Gixer i took a few weeks ago... kinda changing my mind about rehoming him... im starting to get attached...lol
> 
> View attachment 10830


Wow he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

texasgame said:


> good lookin dog there how old is he


thanks.. hes almost 3


NoWuCmE... said:


> Good looking bulldog!!! hope you find a great home for the Gixer.
> ps love the name...very original


that was already his name when i took him in..lol.. i like it too though.. seriously thinkin about keeping him and puttin him in the show ring next year 


r0ckah0l1c said:


> Pft I can't afford to take him but can I come over and cuddle him? I loooovvveee white pibbles! He has the best cuzzle face too!


im sure hed love that!! 


Aireal said:


> Wow he's gorgeous!!!


thanks


----------

